# Water Marks



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Washed car for first time in a while and there are BAD water marks on the bonnet.

I have previously used clay bar with meguires quick detailing fluid,

then Swisswax cleaner fluid, then swisswax onyx wax,

Used clay bar last night and i can still see the marks although faintly....

any recommendations ?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Try a paint cleaner or polish, should bring them out..


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

After rinsing my car with a pressure wash, I then rinse it with an Ionic Filter in the hose. The water marks left by ordinary tap water are impurities, like calcium etc. Using an Ionic filter means you could just leave it to dry as the water is now pure. 1 part per million. Its good enough to use in batteries.

They are expensive but it improves the shine no end. The filter changes colour as its used so you know when its knackered.

Well worth it,
Call them, I use the 12 inch filter.
http://www.ionicsystems.com/english/index.html


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

or get one of these..
http://www.daqua.co.uk/divessels.htm

you could start collecting rain water, and filter it well..


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

oldguy said:


> Washed car for first time in a while and there are BAD water marks on the bonnet.
> 
> I have previously used clay bar with meguires quick detailing fluid,
> 
> ...


Had this problem earlier this year and it really freaked me out after I had cleaned the car. I have a Phantom Black Mk2. tried all sorts of products including Auto glym tar remover (ouch) luckily didn't damage the car took it to Audi and they wanted 600 quid for a machine polish (check out earlier post) bought some Meguires products one being 'Clean Paint' cleaned the car and used a Meguires water magnet to dry it in the shade that is, then the clean paint. No trace now of any water marks. Car looks perfect. Part of the problem is the car drying too quickly normally in the sun.
Can say though I have never noticed this on any of my previous cars...


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Over weekend, i've clayed it with Meguires clay and QD spray, then used the swisswax cleaner fluid which tended to get it off, then sonus final finish FX3 by hand, the Onyx wax.

Think the water marks might have been volcano related !!! And fact i had not washed car for about 6 weeks !

Better now, by the way should i be cleaning off the poilish with cleaner fliud then waxing anyone ?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Polish..

Cleanse..

Seal..

I don't know the state of your paint, but you may get away with just the cleaner fluid, and not using the sfx3..

Work the sfx well, to try and break down the abrasives, and check in the sun if you can, for marring and micro swirl spotting..


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

oldguy said:


> Washed car for first time in a while and there are BAD water marks on the bonnet.
> 
> any recommendations ?


Try Britemax spray and shine detailing spray. My wife has a phantom black A5 and it's also a pain for water marks as we're in a hard water area. The Britemax stuff is brilliant (http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/b ... ine_1.html), and gets rids of them very easily and leaves a great shine on top too.


----------

